# hcg dose for girlfriend for weight loss



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

hi,can anyone advise me on dosage for my gf for hcg diet? dose?? and how often??


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Whats her diet like? And does she work out?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

yes gem diet is clean and works out 4 x week,


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

hcg diet? It's a load of bollocks mate, there's no need for the hcg at all, Give it a miss and tell her to just stick to a low cal diet and do some cardio.

Hcg does nothing for weight loss or at least i'm yet to see any evidence that supports it? She's better off with eph or clen.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Doink said:


> hcg diet? It's a load of bollocks mate, there's no need for the hcg at all, Give it a miss and tell her to just stick to a low cal diet and do some cardio.
> 
> Hcg does nothing for weight loss or at least i'm yet to see any evidence that supports it? She's better off with eph or clen.


thanks doink mate, your the only person that i have heard saying its a waste of time,i have read on several forums including this that says its great!! whats your info on it doink mate??


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

when you say her diets clean, give a honest days post up of it and maybe it could b made better. Peole say often their diet is good and imo it turns out a bit rough round the edges


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

haza said:


> thanks doink mate, your the only person that i have heard saying its a waste of time,i have read on several forums including this that says its great!! whats your info on it doink mate??


Not this again.... HCG is not relevant by its mechanism for loosing weight as far as im aware... probably just some silly as fcuk chinese whisper, its supposed to make your balls bigger after Steroids ffs not drop BF. Although i have heard someone in the know claim it works so who knows, personally i doubt it


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

from what i understood it helps preserve muscle while on a very very low cal diet but thats all....


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

To lose weight I would not want to be injecting stuff into myself for no reason, a good diet followed by a strict exercise regime is all thats required, if the weight isn't being lost then either the diet is wrong or there is not enough exercise. Simples


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Not this again.... HCG is not relevant by its mechanism for loosing weight as far as im aware... probably just some silly as fcuk chinese whisper, its supposed to make your balls bigger after Steroids ffs not drop BF. Although i have heard someone in the know claim it works so who knows, personally i doubt it


Maybe meaning hgh?


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

no its right as i came across it to when reasearching hcg dosing and seen loads of americans talking about the hcg diet but it has no part in bodybuilding


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

the hcg diet is basically trying to attribute the weight loss to the hcg, in reality any weight loss from that diet has got fvck all to do with the hcg, the weight loss can be easily explained by the low calorie phase... it's fvcking obvious to anybody looking at it that it's a load of ****e.

Lower your cals, you lose weight... simple. Add some excercise in, you lose more weight.. That's the facts.

What you will find is people tend to take their training more seriously if using some form of drug, a sort of placebo effect. People then attribute that entirely to the compound when if they really sat and thought about it then they'd realise it's actually mostly down to the added training.

Hcg offers nothing with regards to weight loss, nothing at all.

hgh on the other hand is a fantastic weight loss aid and could be worth considering if she's willing to spend the cash, 2iu mon-fri should see her right. I know a couple of lap dancers who go to the same gym i use and they use it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off and most of their colleagues are doing the same, they claim it keeps them lean. I'm using it 5iu mon-fri and have been for a good few months now and it definitely helps. Depends what sort of weight she's starting fro,.

Initially though, lower cals and start exercising more frequently. She might not require any drugs to get her to her goals, 99% of people dont and realistically, there's no real shortcut to fat loss.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hcg as in what makes ya balls big? weight loss? wtf? weight/fat loss= gh t3 ephi t4 clen and dnp.... what else, i cant think thats prob it


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

why would you do growth 2 on, 2 off ? bizarre .....or maybe I'm missing something here ....


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I can only assume it's down to money, it's short acting so the effects are the same no matter how long you run it for, they just become more apparent the longer you run it. I can see it being effective run like that just not as effective as a longer period with more frequent jabs, it wouldn't be my preference though.

I've never queried it with them to be honest, I just run it straight through for months personally, they both look great though so... go figure?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Doink said:


> I can only assume it's down to money, it's short acting so the effects are the same no matter how long you run it for, they just become more apparent the longer you run it. I can see it being effective run like that just not as effective as a longer period with more frequent jabs, it wouldn't be my preference though.
> 
> I've never queried it with them to be honest, I just run it straight through for months personally, they both look great though so... go figure?


Fair do's ...that's all I could put it down to as well ...did it myself for about 6 months constant - but prepped in that time period as well so hard to say how much GH contributed to leaning up versus diet and other supps ...cost outweighed benefits for me though I think - unless I could afford pharma then dont think I will bother in the near future - intend to try igf soon though


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats funny why is it all over the web that hcg diet works?? i know its used for pct as im using it now,why would it be all over web if it was useless?? funny,why waste time even printing it?? thanks anyway, ps my gf diet is spot on she is a kickboxing teacher but had 6 mnth off after having baby


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

haza said:


> Thats funny why is it all over the web that hcg diet works?? i know its used for pct as im using it now,why would it be all over web if it was useless?? funny,why waste time even printing it?? thanks anyway, ps my gf diet is spot on she is a kickboxing teacher but had 6 mnth off after having baby


Because it's a marketing ploy, simples.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you want some thing mild then get er on some clen maybe t4 or t3 (i say this is mild after dnp use lol)


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks big-jim mate done a bit research on t3,t4, she gona give it a blast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haza said:


> thanks big-jim mate done a bit research on t3,t4, she gona give it a blast


T4 a waste of money IMO, t3/clen would be better


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

actually, in a girl, HCG will lead to weight gain... as it promotes female hormone release...


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Funny how naive people are... do some research into hcg if you disagrer. Look into its method of action and exactly what it does.. I explained why people 'believe' its effective already.

I'm not being a smart **** and making.it up for kicks mate, just trying to give you a bit of a heads up so she can spend her time on something worthwhile. T3 is a good shout, if her diets good and she's back in.the gym she'll see and feel the difference.

Careful with the doses though, make sure you do some research on those mate.

T4 is basically inactive t3, if she's using t3 she might as well skip the t4. It won't add anything.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hamster said:


> And i bet she has only just started training eh?
> 
> What ever happened to the good old old fashioned way of working hard for the gains.
> 
> Yep, cant be @rsed so i will just go smash some sh1t into my system cos after a few weeks in the gym i havent lost my xmas pork and i want it now. Class.


Nope, she's a kickboxing instructor and her diet is spot on apparently...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hamster said:


> And i bet she has only just started training eh?
> 
> What ever happened to the good old old fashioned way of working hard for the gains.
> 
> Yep, cant be @rsed so i will just go smash some sh1t into my system cos after a few weeks in the gym i havent lost my xmas pork and i want it now. Class.


Xmas pork LOL!!!

I have read alot that HCG does promote fat loss but never bought into that. Wheres the proof??

Post her diet to see if its "ok" as you say....


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It's scam as has already been pointed out. Anyone will lose weight on a 500cal diet, the HCG is just added to make people think "it works". Just a bit of simple psychology. Also consider:



> 1. JAMA. 1976 Nov 29;236(22):2495-7.
> 
> *Chorionic gonadotropin in weight control. A double-blind crossover study.*
> 
> ...


And



> 2. West J Med. 1977 Dec;127(6):461-3.
> 
> *Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) in the treatment of obesity: a critical*
> 
> ...


Pretty definitive if you ask me.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bayman said:


> Pretty definitive if you ask me.


As far as I know, HCG promotes the release of LH (leutenising hormone) and FSH (folicle stimulating hormone)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Follicle-stimulating_hormone

as you can see FSH has strong effects on ovarian function... not metabolism in females (and in males it leads to the production of sperm, but no other metabolic affects)

likewise:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteinizing_hormone

in females, no metabolic effects. IN MALES, it has no direct metabolic effects, but it does stimulate testosterone production- hence use in PCT....

none of the actions affect METABOLISM or LIPOLYSIS (fat burning).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_chorionic_gonadotropin

HCG does promote progesterone in women, and test production in men, however, for women high progesterone does not lead to fat loss.. and for men, HCG merely makes test production to normal physiological levels- so no extra mass or fat loss.... if you already have normal test levels...


----------

